# new 211k dish reseiver



## toto (Jul 30, 2014)

any receiver I've had from dish to this point had zip codes that gave set up settings based on your zip code. This new receiver is set up for the eastern arc and doesn't contain azimuth, elevation and skew for any given area based on zip codes. The tech folks at dish said it was an over site. I use this in an RV and will have to reset often . Any one have an answer? Thanks Arnie


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

go to dishpointer.com
get the angles
install apps to your phone for next trip's aiming


----------



## toto (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't use a smart phone. Also I never know where I'm headed. I need them in the receiver as they should be. Thanks..Arnie


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They are in the manual, where they have been since the 1000 series antennas were introduced.
The dishpointer.com website will give you good numbers to use as well - once you know where you are.

Grab the manual off of the DISH.COM website and keep a copy while you travel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

toto said:


> I don't use a smart phone. Also I never know where I'm headed. I need them in the receiver as they should be. Thanks..Arnie


duh !
use your tablet/PC/NB/DT or whatever you use to post your questions here


----------



## toto (Jul 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> They are in the manual, where they have been since the 1000 series antennas were introduced.
> The dishpointer.com website will give you good numbers to use as well - once you know where you are.
> 
> Grab the manual off of the DISH.COM website and keep a copy while you travel.


I don't find anything about the antennas or did I find zip code directory that I could download. I don't carry a laptop when traveling or do I have a smart phone. It was so easy when they were in the receiver. I asked for the local zip code when I registered at the camp ground. If I had them on a CD I could read them with the DVD player in the TV. The first VP211K I got has them on board for the 500 dish but the new VP211K doesn't have any for any dish. This new dish is for the eastern arc. Thanks..Arnie


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here is the link to the download page:
http://www.mydish.com/support/installation-manuals-page

I believe "DISH 1000.4 EA" is the one you're looking for.


----------



## toto (Jul 30, 2014)

P Smith said:


> duh !
> use your tablet/PC/NB/DT or whatever you use to post your questions here


I am posting here with a Lenovo K330. The size of a small piece of luggage. Not suitable for traveling, but I found them on a site called manuals.solidsignal.com I was able to print them out. Only six pages. Worked great with a duplex printer. Thanks for your help..Arnie


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Time to shell some quids for your birthday present, I mean for smartphone


----------

